# The Official "I Believe"/Let's Make History thread



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

In a week this thread will be the most popular thread on the entire forum.

Bulls 4-3.

Calling it right now. Called it after the game 3 loss.

You can call me out of my mind but I'm telling you we're gonna beat this team.

Will we beat Cleveland next round though (likely opponent)? probably not.

But until then let's just make history baby. It began Sunday and it will not end soon.

Yeah.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm feelin' it.

:wordyo:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm generally considered one of those annoying optimist pollyannas who will kiss Pax's rear and call it ice cream, but I can't get behind this one yet. 

I'll get excited if we take game 5. Not yet.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

All season long, I've been telling people that the Bulls remind me of the 1942 Toronto Maple Leafs, so sure, why not?


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

If we just believe, maybe it will happen. Oh, if only I could dream.

I'm up for this ****. If we take game 5 I will be hell pumped.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm a believer.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I believe!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, I don't. So far in this series, every time the Pistons have asserted themselves, outside of about 10 minutes in the 4th quarter of Game 4, they've completely overmatched us. I'd guess they're going to assert themselves tonight.

I do _want_ to believe, though.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Dancon7 said:


> All season long, I've been telling people that the Bulls remind me of the 1942 Toronto Maple Leafs, so sure, why not?


:laugh:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

anorexorcist said:


> But until then let's just make history baby. It began Sunday and it will not end soon.
> 
> Yeah.


I love the optimism.



> Ron Cey: Fact: anorexorcist, the prediction's not doing it for me right now.
> 
> anorexorcist: Well, does the fact that I'm trying to do it, do it for you?


And the answer to that question is that yes it does. The game 4 win actually just frustrated me even more. Why? Because it made me think about what would have been had the Bulls (players and Skiles) not collectively choked away game 3. Game 4 actually dampened my spirits, if you can believe that. I never claimed to be right in the head.

And just to be clear, I think the Bulls will lose tonight. And if they win, I think they'll take game 6 in Chicago, but lose game 7. But it gets me a little bit pumped up that there are other fans who are pumped up. 

Good stuff!

P.S. - rep points for the first person who can name the movie I paraphrased in that quote.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> P.S. - rep points for the first person who can name the movie I paraphrased in that quote.




BOTTLE ROCKET!

you knew i would know that.

(owen wilson as dignan)


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> BOTTLE ROCKET!
> 
> you knew i would know that.
> 
> (owen wilson as dignan)


Repped as promised. :clap:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> I love the optimism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I understand exactly where you're coming from. A might-have-been hurts a lot more than a never-was. Meaning if the Pistons sweep us, whatever, they were the better team, but all I can think about is that sick feeling after Game 3 and now understanding that if not for that monumental collapse in Game 3, the Bulls could have this series tied 2-2.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_On the run from Johnny Law... ain't no trip to Cleveland. _



as far as the thread topic. i want to believe. i'm clapping my hands tinkerbelle! i want to believe that we can win. i want to believe in everything kevin costner believes in "Bull Durham" (ladies, youknowwhatimean). i want to believe mike mcgraw in the daily herald today when he writes that the Bulls "don't mind playing in the Palace" or somesuch. yeah, ok. 

i want to believe dammit.

so i will. 

glass. half. full.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> In a week this thread will be the most popular thread on the entire forum.
> 
> Bulls 4-3.
> 
> ...


Let me get this right. You believe that the Bulls will come back from 0-3 to beat the Pistons 4 in a row, but you don't believe they'll take 4 of 7 against the Cavs.

OK, you're out of your mind.:biggrin:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Are there statistics of teams that have come back from being down 3-1? I throw that down 3-0 stuff out the window, because we're not really down 3-0 right now. What if we had won Game 3 and lost Game 4? Any difference, other than the order? 

I do sort of believe. The Pistons ARE beatable. But it would take a HUGE step up from the Bulls... our level of play in Game 4 will not be enough to win in Auburn Hills. We need to make every open shot, have a really hot game, and stave off a late push by the Pistons with clamp-down defense and clock management.

As much as we think this game is about transition and not letting the Pistons defend us in the half-court, I think that the only way we'll win is if we have a 40% FG in our half-court sets and very low turnovers, as well as getting big offensive boards. We need to control the ball.

If we can do that, I certainly have faith that we can win Game 5 and even force a Game 7. It's very unlikely, but it's not impossible by any means.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Win tonight, and the Bulls will have me back. For the moment I'm staying emotionally uninvested in the series. When they won game 4, I just thought, "Oh, that's nice." 

It sure would be fun!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm not a gambler, so figuring the odds of things happening is not very interesting for me.

All I know is that Bulls have shown over the past two seasons that they are not quitters. They keep competing until the last minute of every game. 

The Bulls will show up tonight and play their best. If Detroit doesn't play their best and the referees don't go overboard with home court calls, the Bulls will beat them. If Detroit does play its best and the referees don't go overboard with home court calls, the Bulls still have a good chance of winning.

We shall see.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

I....

Bulllll - Ieeeeve!!!!!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

"Pointless act! You don't give a 500 dollar tip to the housekeeper!"

Sorry... a little late with the Bottle Rocket reference.


I'm ready for the Bulls to do this...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll be a believer if 
1. The Bulls Win Tonight (obviously)
2. We keep Detroit from toying with us cutting down our 19pt-23pt leads in a matter of minutes.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Showtyme said:


> Are there statistics of teams that have come back from being down 3-1?


I can't remember the exact statistics, but I do know that 8 teams have come back and won.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

i believe too!!!!!!!!
Now let's let tyrus starting eating some pistons souls:clap: :clap:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon is going to have the best individual performance of the playoffs thus far in game 5.

His last blow up game was over a month and a half ago. He is due for a 35+ night.

I'm going to say 57 points will be it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> I'm going to say 57 points will be it.



And you're going to be wrong!

:biggrin:


In all serious, one of those "Ben Gordon games" would be a godsend.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

TOO BIG! (Sorry, rosenthall - KJ)




























And finally.....










*I BE-LIEVE! I BE-LIEVE! I BE-LIEVE!*

Go Bulls!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

And before someone complains........I had no idea that picture was going to come out so big. Sorry.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

rosenthall said:


> And before someone complains........I had no idea that picture was going to come out so big. Sorry.



Hey, it takes big pictures to win big games...


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

So now do we have some believers?

holla.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

and can a brother get some rep points?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_i believe!_


:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

I believe!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I *believe!*


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I still don't believe. But I believe in believing. 

And for this flightless, polar bird, that's progress baby!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I believe.

However, if anyone starts playing Journey.............


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

I must be such a ridiculous fool...

but I believe!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not going to join. I don't want to jinx this thread or the Bulls.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'll jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Hallejulah

I believe baby !


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh God

Whenever I am some hope for this team they let me down. When we started the series against detroit i thought it would be bulls in 6. They let me down...oh well

I BELIEVE!!!!!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Halfway there now...

I believe, but I wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Add me to the list, I always believe until the buzzer sounds on that 4th loss in the playoffs!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

They got me back. Can't wait for Game 6!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I posted this on Realgm after our game 2 loss, on what our team's storyline would be:



> "They were a disappointing team, at the deadline, there was rampant rumors of breaking up the core group, and adding a low post player to the roster. The team sat down, and told management that they believed the group they had was capable of winning a championship, and that no trade was needed. They rolled through the regular season after the trade deadline, and had the #2 seed within their grasps only to have a meltdown on the last game of the season, in a humiliating loss to New Jersey, and the #2 seed went over to Cleveland. The Baby Bulls were getting a kiss from their destiny, a rematch with the defending champs. They easily took care of the defending champs in a 4-0 sweep, sending Shaq's career into a deep abyss, and forcing Dwyane Wade and the Heat down to the gutters, as he had failed to make the playoffs for the rest of his career. But their 2nd round matchup wouldn't be quite so easily. Before the series, forward Andres Nocioni garaunteed that the Bulls would win the series in 7 games. The Pistons quickly steamrolled to a 3-0 advantage in the series with a average margin of victory of 22 points. The brooms were out, and elimination looked imminent. The Bulls backs were up against the wall in game 4, as the Pistons once again leaped to an early lead of 17 points. The Bulls clawed their way back in the game. Down 2 with 12 seconds left, the Bulls season was on the verge of ending. Rising up to the occasion, Ben Gordon, who had a rough first three games of the series put through a three from 27 feet that kept the Bulls in the series. The Bulls would then go take one in Detroit, and come back and win one handedly in Chicago to tie the series at 3-3. Could the Bulls be the first team in the NBA to come back from a 3-0 deficit in a 7 game series? The Bulls were going into the pivotal game 7 in the hostile Palace of Auburn Hills. This is the place where legends are born. Ben Gordon raised to the occasion netting in 73 points for the Bulls, partnered by a dominant 12 block effort by rookie Tyrus Thomas as the Bulls took the series en route to a championship."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

For some reason, Detroit has jettisoned the game plan that was good for 20+ point victories against us.

In game 2 in Auburn Hills, we shot 52 FTs. They went deep into their bench to commit fouls and in the process took us entirely out of our game. Their big men nailed shot after shot from the perimeter, or at least 15 ft. from the basket.

Last night, their offense was stagnant - their players stood around while they ran isolation plays for one player or another. None of their players was in real foul trouble, and they barely played zone against us. They didn't even try to defend our bread and butter plays like they have shown they can do with devastating effect.

If the Pistons don't want to bring it, we will win it. And that's how it's looking if they don't get their act together.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> For some reason, Detroit has jettisoned the game plan that was good for 20+ point victories against us.
> 
> In game 2 in Auburn Hills, we shot 52 FTs. They went deep into their bench to commit fouls and in the process took us entirely out of our game. Their big men nailed shot after shot from the perimeter, or at least 15 ft. from the basket.
> 
> ...


The Bulls kicked their collective *** the last two games. 

Great execution by the Bulls.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> For some reason, Detroit has jettisoned the game plan that was good for 20+ point victories against us.
> 
> In game 2 in Auburn Hills, we shot 52 FTs. They went deep into their bench to commit fouls and in the process took us entirely out of our game. Their big men nailed shot after shot from the perimeter, or at least 15 ft. from the basket.
> 
> ...


Kirk Hinrich overdribbled a little too well for Detroit perhaps?

They were playing last night as they did during games #1-#3, unless you count their big men not hitting shot after shot from the perimeter as part of going away from their strategy. The Bulls were shooting lights out and Detroit kept it close. It wasn't until Billups went out with foul #4 did we really break away from them. They went on a mini run but we answered right back and that was it.

I think the real difference in games #1-3 vs. #4-5 has been Kirk.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Kirk Hinrich overdribbled a little too well for Detroit perhaps?


Your entire post is right on the money, obviously. But I wanted to point something out with regard to this.

I've worn out my keypad trying to explain the difference between "overdribbling" and "keeping the dribble." Frankly, some fans - and I honestly can't even remember who holds the overdribbling opinion so this isn't a shot at anyone - simply don't understand, or refuse to understand, this aspect of basketball. 

The difference between the two concepts is enormous. Steve Francis overdribbles. Steve Nash keeps his dribble. In this aspect of the game, Hinrich is like Nash. Indeed, for all the stupid Nash/Hinrich comparisons, the keeping-the-dribble aspect of their games is the beginning and end of the similarities. 

I assume we can all agree that Chauncy Billups has a solid understanding of the point guard position, correct? 

Because I can't find the quote in transcript form, I'll paraphrase it:



> Hinrich does a good job of keeping the ball until there is a breakdown in the defense.


That is pretty much the most succinct way of explaining the difference between "overdribbling" and "keeping the dribble" because the latter is by design and intended to further the offensive scheme. The former is based on stupidity and selfishness.

In case I didn't quite capture him accurately, here is a link to the video of the press conference. I can't listen to the audio at work.

http://www.mhsvideonetwork.com/wmp/PalaceNetPlayer.htm?Palace/PostGame/PRC_5152007.wmv


----------



## Chitownbulls74 (May 16, 2007)

To me the difference between "keeping the dribble" and "over-dribbling" is simple.

When Nash keeps his dribble, he is dribbling with a purpose. He is always aware of where every player is on the floor and he is like a cobra-just waiting for the right time to strike. Nash has the ability to see a play and know a play is going to develop even when his teams offense is stagnant and he is dribbling around the perimeter. 

Point gaurds that have much lower basketball IQs than Nash will just dribble, dribble, dribble, while they wait for a play to hopefully develop. When it doesnt, they have to force a bad pass or shot with little time left on the shot clock.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

> "Most of their shots came from Kirk running that pick-and-roll and just holding the ball," Billups said.
> 
> "Running it two or three times on the same [possession] if he has to until the defense breaks down. It's tough. He's a really good player and he can shoot it on the pick-and-roll as well."
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...smith,1,7808193.column?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Kirk has really showed up the last couple games.

Nice to see him finally earning that massive payday Paxson heaped upon him. It will be nice to finally have a highly paid player on the Bulls actually be in his prime and consistently producing (I hope) up to his salary level.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...smith,1,7808193.column?coll=cs-home-headlines


A pick-and-roll isn't the accomplishment of the point guard (other than his decision-making, which does count), but you really need the "roll" component to be a successful scorer in the lane. We've been getting much more of that from our team, and that's been a key to success for our guys.

I'd say that more than the multiple pick-and-rolls being run to shake Chauncey, Hinrich created by just making the right decisions. This is essentially imitating what Billups does best: he rarely makes mistakes. Hinrich had several smart skip passes and just moved the ball effectively, also creating offense in several spots. I have to retract my statements of him not being a "pure" point guard.

I will say that his instincts when the ship is going down are to try and take over the game by himself. That has been a nasty habit that led to my comments about his lack of poise. It's a habit that's persisted since his days at Kansas. Remember the national championship game? It was a three-point jackfest for KH, trying to single-handedly win a game without using the rest of his team... and they only lost by three. Hinrich: 6-20, only one FTA, 4 assists, 3 turnovers. And he's done it in the League as well; I do think it's a part of the reason why we have trouble closing out games.

When he's on top of his game, Hinrich is a dangerous guy to have running the show and the Bulls as a team are far more difficult to guard. But when he gets the hero complex, things get much, much tougher. Gotta love the confidence, but you have to know your limitations. I think Gordon doesn't help the cause, because KH knows that if he gives up the ball Gordon's going to jack them, so it might as well be him that's jacking shots instead.

Anyway, this ability to fight back when momentum shifts is going to be a HUGE factor in Game 6, in my opinion. The games so far have been decisive, except for Game 3. I think Game 6 will be another close game, and not one of so many streaks... I think finally, both teams are going to bring their best basketball, and the game will stay extremely close. Composure and trusting teammates will be essential to winning the game. That's not just for KH; Hinrich and Gordon have to trust Deng, PJ... and Skiles has to trust Tyrus and Thabo even.

If we can keep it all together, put together streaks but also are able to withstand the inevitable Detroit hammer that is going to come down hard, and fight back, Game 6 can be ours. And now, the team knows that they can win in Auburn Hills.

History CAN be made. There's no question about it.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...smith,1,7808193.column?coll=cs-home-headlines


Thanks. Thats the quote I was looking for.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Kirk has really showed up the last couple games.
> 
> Nice to see him finally earning that massive payday Paxson heaped upon him. It will be nice to finally have a highly paid player on the Bulls actually be in his prime and consistently producing (I hope) up to his salary level.


If you look at that contract on a per-year basis, it is extremely reasonable. I'd even go so far as to call it below-market.

Its less than Tony Parker got, and Hinrich is the better player.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

...Tony Parker.....pretty good player......NBA Champion.......
Not sure on that one. Let's focus on: Kirk Hinrich playing very well of late, and us hoping it continues.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> and Hinrich is the better player.


Most tangible metrics disagree

PER

Parker: 21.61
Hinrich: 17.20


There needs to be a whole lot of intangibles to make up for that gap.

Parker is the one with all the rings, and is a top 3 player on that team.

I guess its “arguable” though. : )


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Most tangible metrics disagree
> 
> PER
> 
> ...


Well, here's hoping that Tony and Kirk get a chance to play each other in the finals!

As you know, PER captures practically nothing about the defensive ability of a player. I like our side of that matchup.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Most tangible metrics disagree
> 
> PER
> 
> ...


Or just defense.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Bulls42 said:


> ...Tony Parker.....pretty good player......NBA Champion.......
> Not sure on that one. Let's focus on: Kirk Hinrich playing very well of late, and us hoping it continues.


Thats fine. Reasonable minds can differ on this one.

My point wasn't really to be that Hinrich is better than Parker, but simply to illustrate what I consider to be a very reasonable contract for what Hinrich provides by way of comparing his deal with Parker's more lucrative one. 

Parker will make approximately $57 million over the next 5 years. Hinrich will make approsimately $47 million. $10 million less. 

His contract is also less per year than many other guards arguably in or around his class:

Larry Hughes - $50 million over the next 4 years.
Mike Bibby - $41 million over the next 3 years.
Andre Miller - $30 million over the next 3 years.
Baron Davis - $50 million over the next 3 years.
Jason Terry - $58 million over the next 6 years.

The Bulls got a good deal there with Hinrich.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Or just defense.


steals and blocks are part of PER

as always with this... its intangibles.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> steals and blocks are part of PER
> 
> as always with this... its intangibles.


You are smart enough to know that steals and blocks don't necessarily measure the quality of a player's defense. And blocks mean nothing in discussing point guards. 

I mean, haven't you agreed numerous times that PER can't competently measure defensive contributions? It would be hard for you not to agree, since John Hollinger himself acknowledges that PER is a poor tool for recognizing defense. 

But I'm done discussing PER. 

What do you think of Hinrich's "massive payday" relative to the other contracts I mentioned? Do you think Hinrich's contract is reasonable or do you think the Bulls overpaid him?


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Not that I want to spoil anyone's fun, but I couldn't care less who's better between Hinrich and Parker. They're both very good, not great, players.

As for Hinrich's contract, I agree with Penguin 100%. It's a fair contract. Massive? For a very good player in the NBA? Hardly.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Actually, I just realized that I've contributed significantly to taking this thread off topic. Can a mod move the posts regarding Hinrich living up to his contract and the nature of his contract to a new thread? 

My bad.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

transplant said:


> Not that I want to spoil anyone's fun, but I couldn't care less who's better between Hinrich and Parker.


Also, I apologize for that too. It wasn't really my ultimate point to say Hinrich is better than Parker. I personally prefer Hinrich's game as I believe he makes a bigger two-way impact. But its certainly a very close call and could go either way.

My point was to comment on the size of Hinrich's contract and whether or not he's been living up to it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Actually, I just realized that I've contributed significantly to taking this thread off topic. Can a mod move the posts regarding Hinrich living up to his contract and the nature of his contract to a new thread?
> 
> My bad.


All from one little sentence of mine that was meant to be in good humor. Tsk, tsk, little Ron. :cheers:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> All from one little sentence of mine that was meant to be in good humor. Tsk, tsk, little Ron. :cheers:


Far too often, I really can't help myself. Is it any wonder I knew I was going to become a lawyer by the time I was 11?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

No need to delete. Let's just steer things back on-topic from now on. It might well be a good topic, but it would need a separate thread.

Drink and be merry!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

We're supposed to stay on topic? Damn! I missed the memo.:biggrin:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

transplant said:


> We're supposed to stay on topic? Damn! I missed the memo.:biggrin:


This post is off topic. Prepare for a mild banning....


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> No need to delete. Let's just steer things back on-topic from now on. It might well be a good topic, but it would need a separate thread.
> 
> Drink and be merry!


Okay. 

*I BELIEVE *(that the Bulls are still going to lose this series) !!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Okay.
> 
> *I BELIEVE *(that the Bulls are still going to lose this series) !!!!!


Jerk!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

OK, I'm back on topic.

When I first saw this thread, it made me laugh, and it wasn't just because no team had ever come back from 0-3. The Bulls didn't impress me much in game 4. If not for that Gordon bomb stemming the tide, I felt it would've been a Pistons sweep. As has been said, it looked like the Pistons were the cat and the Bulls the ball of yarn.

Game 5 was one of the most surprising games I've ever witnessed (and yeah, I'm old and have witnessed a lot of 'em). I mean, who were these guys? The Pistons flipped the switch and the lights didn't go on. They tried again...no go. At the end, they had their flashlight and screwdriver out, taking off the faceplate and wiping off the sweat. The smugness was all gone. Something was REALLY wrong.

It was just swell. No matter what happens from here, I'll always have that moment and I thank these Bulls for that...all of 'em.

Do I believe? I'm afraid that if you put me under sodium pentathol and asked me who was going to win the series, I wouldn't say the Bulls. Still, I find myself suddenly wanting this bad, exposing myself to greater disappointment than was possible after game 3.

Go Freakin' Bulls!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

transplant said:


> Game 5 was one of the most surprising games I've ever witnessed (and yeah, I'm old and have witnessed a lot of 'em). I mean, who were these guys? The Pistons flipped the switch and the lights didn't go on. They tried again...no go. At the end, they had their flashlight and screwdriver out, taking off the faceplate and wiping off the sweat. The smugness was all gone. Something was REALLY wrong.


Well said. Poetry. :clap: 

I did enjoy watching the smugness transform into real, palpable fear. Even if it proves to have only been for one game.

This series has become the tightly contested battle that the talking heads predicted before Game 1.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

transplant said:


> Do I believe? I'm afraid that if you put me under sodium pentathol and asked me who was going to win the series, I wouldn't say the Bulls. Still, I find myself suddenly wanting this bad, exposing myself to greater disappointment than was possible after game 3.
> 
> Go Freakin' Bulls!


This is how I feel too. I still wouldn't say I believe we _will_ win the series. I just now believe we can.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ViciousFlogging said:


> This is how I feel too. I still wouldn't say I believe we _will_ win the series. I just now believe we can.


That pretty much sums up my feelings. Its possible. Just unlikely.

Even if we win Game 6, I'll still feel that way.

My pre-series prediction was a good series with the Pistons winning in 6. I'll either be right or the Bulls will have exceeded my expectation.

I'm very proud of the team.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Even though I wrote them off completely after game 3, I have to say I'm surprised myself that these last two and a half games have been competitive as they were. Who knows maybe being down 0-3 was just what they needed to wake up. The past couple of years we've shown after having having a losing streak, that one win is all we need to get the confidence and get things rolling. 

We may not win the series but you never know, records are made to be broken.

GO BULLS!!! I BULL-IEVE!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONUCPKdGcrk

Sort of sums up my feelings about the Bulls.

(A song written by Puccini on his death bed -- I will win! I will win! I will win!)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think the important thing which many have touched on and bodes extremely well for the future is this:

They could have laid down. Kicked their feet up, poured a nice glass of brandy, lit a cigar and said "Boys we advanced, almost won 50 games, I think we can call this season" and let Detroit blow them out in Game 4. Hell, they could have done that last night. But they didn't. It seemed like after Game 3 (perhaps because they realized 'hey we can beat these guys') the entire team said "**** it. We're beating these guys four straight and there isn't a damn thing they can do about it". That's an attitude you want in a team. We're not going home until you outplay us at our best. Detroit hasn't shown they can do that yet. Two consecutive games, we've given them their best shot and punished them. 

But that isn't even the best part. Sure, it's nice knowing that the Bulls can play with the Pistons and could very well be winning this series right now. But that's not the best part. The best part is the fear in the Pistons' eyes. After Game 4 they laughed. A bully on a schoolyard when the scrawny kid lands one good punch. Haha. He won't get me again. And then BAM! a right hook right to the jaw. The bully is still standing, the scrawny kid is all cut-up and bruised and tired, but that look, that little blink, where the bully realizes that he can be beaten, that fear is the best part of the whole thing.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I also like the part where the scrawny little kid pats the bully on the head after he blows by....


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I Bull-ieve that we have a real shot of winning the series. It's a shame that we lost the lead at home in game 3. Going home for game 6, should have the edge w/ the crowd. Pistons should be much tougher w/ their smugness gone after the humiliating home loss. If the Bulls get their third straight win, anything can happen in game 7 in Detroit. Will the Pistons crumble? Unlikely, although I could see Rasheed getting tossed in one of these games. Will the Bulls continue to play well? Very likely. Should be interesting from here on out. Keep these guys together, the Pistons will start turning into Heat over the next few years (too old). Bulls vs Cavs could become the major rivalry in the east for years to come. Would be great if that rivalry grows the EC finals this year. Go Bulls!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im rooting for the bulls all the way since the lakers got eliminated...But i dont think that they will have enough to beat the Pistons in game 6. Billups sat out most of the game due to foul trouble and he couldn't hit those rediculous shots that he normally hits. But thats why they play the game.

GO BULLS


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lebron James down....believe your way to the finals....


----------

